# Einschusslöcher



## Tobi (24. März 2002)

Ich würde gerne wissen ob man einschusslöcher von pistolen oder sonstigem in ph machen kann wenn ja dan schreibt bitte wie des geht  
thx


----------



## Duddle (24. März 2002)

nimm die suchfunktion

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8930&highlight=einschussloch


----------



## Tobi (24. März 2002)

thx da habe ich schon gesucht ich habe halt gehofft das mir jemend vieleicht nen link schickt oder aber nochmals thx


----------



## VisualFX (27. März 2002)

*Bullettime also...*

1. Zeichne ein Rechteck auf nen neuen Layer. Fülle ihn mit einer Farbe.
2. Rechte MT auf den Layer und "Effects" wählen: Emboss wählen. Mit den Werten ein bisschen spielen.
3. Ebenenmaske des Layers anlegen (links neben dem Button "New Layer")
4. Mit Schwarz Punkte zeichnen. Druck & Stärke ggf. ändern.


MfG

vfx


----------



## Saesh (27. März 2002)

um zu lernen, die suchfunktion zu nutzen wird dieses thema jetzt geschlossen . . .

.:Closed:.


----------

